# Sick every 7-14 days



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

First time we took our 4 month old pup to vet for vomiting every 15 minutes for hours was sunday at 4am. Vet said no parvo she got into something bad. Pup fine next day for weeks on end. 2 weeks ago same thing vomiting and the runs. 4 hrs. later better. Today same thing, 7 days later now. Pup now 5 months old. Vet says maybe G.I. problems but not sure. Pup is terrible when sick and then fine 100% the next week plus. Any clues? Wondering about changing food but she is fine when not sick, on EVo now. :help:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

4 hours later and the dog is fine after vomiting and runs? The Evo may be too rich....I would try a different food, slowly changing. Did you ever put pup on a bland cooked chicken/rice diet? Digestive enzymes/probiotics?
Did this ever coincide with vaccines or spot ons? 
Are you letting pup drink from puddles/different water sources(when training, do you let pup drink out of a community water dish?)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Evo is probably too rich but every two weeks is odd.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Will try another food, maybe wellness pup kibble? I am considering raw diets but have to figure those out and this takes time. Pup vaccines did not happen in conjunction with sickness. This is one wierd thing happening. Will keep ya posted as we run more test. Thanks for replys.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Has your vet checked for Giardia?


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

We will check for parasites as soon as I can get a stool sample. Meantime vet says stay on EVO. It is more then likely not a food issue as I have always fed her evo and she does fine on it on regular days. We are also running a blood test.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Out of curiosity it's not happening when you start a new bag, is it?


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Emoore, no new bag same bag.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like its Coccidious, internal parasites. Its a 7 day treatment. Nuts!
Every time I went to the ER (Reg. vet closed weekends, small town) they never suggested it. Finally got to reg.vet and they did blood, urine and stool test. I hope this cures it.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, it's good that you have an answer, at least. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been reading post about probiotics as a supplement. Does anyone know if I can use it with a 4.5 month old pup?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes you can. If you are giving antibiotics be sure to give the probi's mid day or several hours in between the anti's.


----------

